# can a palomino go grey then palomino again



## friskimagic (20 April 2011)

hi....palomino foal went grey and almost black in winter is now shedding out as a yearling very light with gold and red all over him....can a palomino went grey turn out to a palomino again?


----------



## cruiseline (20 April 2011)

friskimagic said:



			hi....palomino foal went grey and almost black in winter is now shedding out as a yearling very light with gold and red all over him....can a palomino went grey turn out to a palomino again?
		
Click to expand...

Can you post pics of him?


----------



## Enfys (20 April 2011)

friskimagic said:



			hi....palomino foal went grey and almost black in winter is now shedding out as a yearling very light with gold and red all over him....can a palomino went grey turn out to a palomino again?
		
Click to expand...

None of mine do, they just go almost white and then shed out, palominos do have quite a dramatic change of colour through the seasons though don't they? I have never seen one go darker as opposed to lighter, not to say that they can't of course. Photos would be interesting as Cruiseline says.
6 year old:





Yearling:





13 year old:






Aha, just seen the photos on your other thread, I don't think he's palomino anymore, if he has grey in there he's probably going to keep you guessing for quite a while! Neither do I think he is a dunalino, the mare in the last photo above is a dunalino, they are more red than yellow, especially on legs and face and this one does have barring and a stripe too.


----------



## friskimagic (20 April 2011)

hi can someone tell me how to post pics thanks


----------



## friskimagic (20 April 2011)

http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l502/friskimagic1/DSCN1935.jpg http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l502/friskimagic1/DSCN1949.jpg http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l502/friskimagic1/DSCN2028.jpg http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l502/friskimagic1/DSCN1903.jpg           not good pics but his head is chocolate which hes had since born muzzle is gold now his back is really going light gold and behind the ears are gold the star he has  extends to the light gold which was the only palomino colour he had left at one point so hes always had the gold forehead legs were black but now chocolate brown


----------



## KarynK (20 April 2011)

Possibly he's a liver palomino, but you can still see the grey coming through.  I don't have much experience with greys, breeding App's means I avoid them, but don't greys go much darker before they grey, almost black if they are bay's?, maybe that is what is happening here, will be interesting to see when the full summer coat comes through.  I did have a golden buckskin once that went whitish in winter but then went brown in early spring through to a beautiful shiny gold in the summer.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (20 April 2011)

Ive bred quite a few greys and i would say he is turning grey. Some go very dark grey/black looking before changing but they tend to be born dark bay.


----------



## friskimagic (20 April 2011)

hi he was born palomino not bay ect


----------



## Trolt (20 April 2011)

What colour were his parents and how is he bred?

Sounds potentially like silver dapple or similar. Contary to the name, silver dapple doesn't mean dapples will be displayed 

They are born palomino-esque and then darken in the winter. I've known silver dapples where the body is as pale as the mane in summer, some that appear palomino, others that are almost bay in the body, and some that are the deep chocolate most commonly associated.

Just a thought?


----------



## KarynK (21 April 2011)

There you go, my money is on a dark chestnut or liver base coat, i cream gene darkened by the grey gene and will get more white hairs every moult.


----------



## Enfys (21 April 2011)

Isn't Stinkbombs' Inky a silver dapple? He has a range of colour changes through the season.

In these photos I think he looks almost rose grey.

This is my silver bay/liver chestnut/sooty palomino (chestnut Paint sire/palomino dam) - depends who I am talking to as to which colour they call him!


----------



## cruiseline (21 April 2011)

Welsh ponies don't carry the silver dapple gene.

He is definitely a palomino carrying the grey gene. As he gets older the grey gene will take over more and more. His mane and tail will darken as the grey gene changes some of the white hairs to darker ones. The best way to describe what happens is to show you some pictures.

This is my buckskin/grey foal from last year.

As you can see in this photo he is showing more buckskin than grey (photo was taken when he was about 4 months old) The top of his quarter is a mix of golden, white and black hair, giving it a slightly darker appearance.







This is him just before weaning around 6 months old with his mum. As you can see he has got a lot darker, the grey has taken over. He has lost that golden look on the top of his quarters, neck, shoulders, tummy and its running down his legs, giving the classic white and black mix of a grey horse. 

As your boy is chestnut based with one creme gene, he will go chocolate in colour rather than black like my foal who is black/brown based with one creme gene.














I expect him to be even darker when his summer coat comes through. By the time he is a 2 year old people will think he is just a grey, with no sign of his buckskin past.


----------



## friskimagic (21 April 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies...ill post more pics as he gets older xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

